# Accounting Method



## D31 (Jan 10, 2017)

H&R Block program asking if Uber is pays "Cash Accounting Method". But they pay us through Direct Deposit. So do I hit "No"? If I do that, it asks if it used "Accrual Method" or "Another Method". Can someone help?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

D31 said:


> H&R Block program asking if Uber is pays "Cash Accounting Method". But they pay us through Direct Deposit. So do I hit "No"? If I do that, it asks if it used "Accrual Method" or "Another Method". Can someone help?


Just go with the "cash accounting method". That is the actual money deposited into your account in 2016. The difference is for example let's say Uber's pay week starts on Dec 27 and you don't get paid for the last 4 days in Dec until Jan 3 of the following year. Even though the money was earned in 2016 you didn't get paid for it until 2017. Just use the cash method. The other method is for companies that get paid 60, 90 even 120 days out.


----------



## D31 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you. I'll go with Cash like you said. I'm not on there now but there was another question about "materialistic (something)" . I can't remember what it exactly said. If you or anyone else has an answer to that it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

D31 said:


> Thank you. I'll go with Cash like you said. I'm not on there now but there was another question about "materialistic (something)" . I can't remember what it exactly said. If you or anyone else has an answer to that it would be greatly appreciated.


Try and send a PM to UberTaxPro. He is extremely helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

D31 said:


> Thank you. I'll go with Cash like you said. I'm not on there now but there was another question about "materialistic (something)" . I can't remember what it exactly said. If you or anyone else has an answer to that it would be greatly appreciated.


answer yes, you do materially participate in the business


----------

